# Insurance Quotes - EXPENSIVE!



## scw02102 (Mar 14, 2006)

Cheapest quote on a R33 GTR with an exhaust and different bumper is £2700!

that is 22yrs, clean licence, 5 year licence, 3NCB, garaged, CAT1, limited miles 6000

does this seem right?

surely i can get it cheaper?

I know j-import are expensive but my car now is group 17 yet 1/3 of that!

any one recommend any company's that don't charge much for mods or like young drivers?

gonna ring Flux and A Plan 2morrow


----------



## DauntingGecko (Mar 12, 2005)

It does seem a little high. However, it isnt unheard of! Remember you are in a highly populated place, your still under 25 - even though you have a good record.

I would say for your status, that it would be just over £2k at best.


----------



## scw02102 (Mar 14, 2006)

yeah i was expecting £2k

but at the mo £700 extra


----------



## scw02102 (Mar 14, 2006)

How much would i expect to pay for coilovers? Extra?

are they normally cheap or expensive mod?(insurance)


----------

